# Costume Finished - Pictures



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I finished the goth gown! Yay! Overall, I'm pleased with it, although it's too big for me. 

This is more of a theatrical and fun costume. Next I'll be getting down to more of the standard and classic haunt stuff, starting with a hooded cloak tomorrow.

Thanks everybody for listening to me progress through this project! 

P.S. Skullboy - notice who's in the pictures! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice! I love the ribbon detail. That must have taken forever to finish!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

no wonder its been sew eat sew eat sleep drink
looks great


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice Work! Love it!!

Would you be interested in some custom work?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That is very beautiful Ms. W! Looking good! --whistles-- :>


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> That is very beautiful Ms. W! Looking good! --whistles-- :>


..............and the costume looks pretty good, too.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for all of your positive comments!!! I just love making them.

Here are pics of the Jack the Ripper cloak and the vampire cape I made last year - modeled by Mr. Wicked.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

...and here's the cape - I was actually disappointed with the collar - I believe I mis-measured and made it too "short" (stoooopid me) - it should stand a bit higher. Nevertheless, it's not a total loss and has it's uses.

I wish the pic showed the detail of the red lining better - the texture is like crepe paper.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great Ms.Wicked.
I look foward to seeing you at IronStock this yr.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't know anything about sewing but couldn't you tack weld a collar on it? Maybe some pop-rivets and some 1/16" sheet metal would make it rigid and withstand hurricane force winds.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are beautiful! I'm pretty sure if I attempt my sewing plans this year based in part on your helpful advice, I won't even be close! That Ripper cloak rocks.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I for one love the dress. I think it would be even more enchanced by a black gossamer type cape that flows to the floor attached at the neck by a tall collar and at the elbows; sort of like an Evil Queen in an old faery tale. A shweet deal, nonetheless.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your costumes look great. You are quite the seamstress. I do some sewing, but am not in the class you are. I made all the kids costumes when they were younger. After they got older they wanted the "good" coustumes you get at the store. I was crushed. lol Again, great work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Grass is always greener on the other side, scareme. heh


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well thanks for all of your very kind feedback! I honestly just enjoy making them... I'm quite motivated this year too. 



Sickie Ickie said:


> Grass is always greener on the other side, scareme. heh


Ha! It's like when I make home made macaroni and cheese and my kids complain because they want the stuff in a box!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks good,yea I noticed the silly dog in the shot.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Well, I finished the goth gown! Yay! Overall, I'm pleased with it, although it's too big for me.
> [/IMG]


It looks great! I need to try to work on one that is more detailed like that. All mine are usually VERY plain. SUPER job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Work Mrs W
do you make your own patterns also?
btw --cute puppy


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Good Work Mrs W
> do you make your own patterns also?
> btw --cute puppy


Thanks!!!

No, I don't make my own patterns. However, I'm seriously considering taking a course at the local community college for tailoring, modifications and pattern design. 

We love the puppy! She's so good for such a young lab.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I say go for it! Take those classes! Your sewing is quite beautiful!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That is some outstanding sewing work. They look great!!

nice, shiny floors as well.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup go for it as DFBL says 
you seem to be quite adapt for it and you will prob ace it


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Great job on those. You must be very patient to do all that detail!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I love those costumes....Great job!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, Ms Wicked, that's enough to make me consider taking up sewing. . . . .nah, but I thought about it for a minute. Great job!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great job!!!! my wife has just got into making costumes see really likes your work keep it up....


----------

